# Public water Pig



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Hit up a local wilderness area today. I've fished this wildlife area 3 times this year for bass with very little luck. Today was a different story. I was flipping a sweet beaver around the shoreline and they were smashing it. This was the biggest I landed it went 5.13. Keep On A Fishin! [URL="


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Big Time!!!

Public Pig for sure!

Well done & way to go!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

nice catch!!! I went to a ledge lake in hinckley today. Got only two hits but the were just wacking it. It was on the a shallow shadrap. They were real shallow in heavy structure surfacing on shad or minnows not sure what was in the lake for forage but they wouldnt bite anything. No flukes, diff jigs, plastics and wake baits. Just on a shallow shadrap.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the glass shad raps. Its deff one of my go to lures. The beavers are new for me this year, I've been using the trokar #4 flipping hook and its been producing..


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

sure is a good looking fish


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice lunker! :G


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

healthy fish!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice hawg of a fish!


----------

